# Kanji help



## cdunn (Mar 29, 2022)

Can anyone speak to this blacksmith - the kanji is * 正宗三木鍛 安来最優秀青紙一号入土佐山田 at least that’s what the guy said that I bought it from. Google translation is: Masamune Miki Forge Yasugi Best Aogami No. 1 Enter Tosa Yamada. I do recognize the blue steel Kanji but I’m not sure the rest is correct, can’t find anything on Masamune as a blacksmith except the famous swordsmith from hundreds of years ago!*


----------

